# farbtabelle zuweisen?!?



## pong (13. November 2001)

okay hab grad nen tut gefunden wie man das windows-xp startbild aendert .. mein problem ist es nun das es nur fuer paintshop pro erklaert wurde... nun hab ich versuch es in ps nachzubaun .. komm aber mit einigen sachen nicht so klar  
an einer stelle soll man das bild laden und eine farbtabelle zuweisen
da das startbild und die palette getrennt abgespeichert sind

nur hab ich das irgendwie nicht hinbekommen dem eigentlichen bild die palette zu zuweisen... vielleicht kann mir da mal jemand behilflich sein  ?
http://www.thetechguide.com/howto/xpbootlogo/index.html


----------



## pong (13. November 2001)

okay,
hat sich erledigt hab alles gefunden und auch hinbekommen


----------



## Xarus (13. November 2001)

*Äähh...ja*

Und wie?
Vielleicht brauchts später auch mal einer.
Rücken sie raus mit der Sprache, junger Mann.


Gruss,
Xarus.


----------



## pong (13. November 2001)

ist eigentlich ganz simple  (wenn man weiß wie, hehe)
das bild ist erstmal nur schwarz (bmp/indiziert)... da die farbtabelle nicht im bild enthalten ist. ob das richtig sinn macht sei dahin gestellt (ist halt mircosoft)... so dann geht man auf menue: bild/modus/fartabelle und laed diese einfach ein (die kann man sich beim link oben downloaden) und schon wirds hell aufm bilschirm 
dann nach lust und laune das bild bearbeiten und hinterher mit der gleichen farbtalle abspeichern.
danach wieder bei diesen resourcenhacker einladen und in dei ntoskrnl.exe abspeichern
die ntoskrnl.exe wurde bei mir groesser und ich hatt auch nen bissel schiss das zu machen aber war eh mein rechner auf der arbeit :-D
(hab natuerlich alle datein gebackupt)
so dann rechner runter gefahrn.. hochgefahrn mit neunem startbild und *freu*

das wars


----------

